# Bluegill record?



## tnant1 (Nov 21, 2006)

Check this out! I got the magazine last night and thought I would share it here.

http://www.fieldandstream.com/photo...rld-record-sunfish-redear-lake-havasu-arizona


----------



## Photog (Jun 18, 2010)

"We need a bigger boat"


----------



## mastercatman (Jan 30, 2005)

I posted this information in the lounge a while back. This is a redear, not a bluegill. I saw a couple of comments in the field and stream article saying it was a bluegill. They are different species.
Lepomis macrolophus = Redear Sunfish
Lepomis machrochirus = Bluegill

I also saw comments about "removing genetic material" from the gene pool! This is ridiculous because this fish is very old likely and has added it's genetics to the population plenty of times over the years. Older and larger fish in the Centrarchid families are less productive spawners anyways. They may produce more eggs but, survival is lower than with younger and smaller fish. Smaller fish do not always represent poorer genetics either....they just haven't grown to potential yet!

Just wanted to clear things up! Good fishing!


----------

